# fahren (pronunciation)



## guyper

"Wir fahren alle ans meer"

I realized that there's a shorter pronounciation for "fahren" and it is simply fahr by omitting the en sound.

Is it very common for native speakers to omit the e and en sounds at the end of almost every verbs?

What about when movies and cartoons are being dubbed in German, is it the same case also?

Thank you


----------



## KnightMove

I've never thought about this... but I think in several Austrian-Bavarian dialects this is used in some cases of imperative or 1st person plural.

"Fahr ma" = Fahren wir!
"Dann fahr ma..." = Dann fahren wir...

The sentence you wrote... no, in front of a vowel, you wouldn't omit the n, I think.

I don't know infinitive and 3rd person plural abbreviated this way, and I don't think it would be written this way in most other German dialects.

No guarantee.


----------



## PacoBajito

well, I'm not absolutely a mothertongue and I have an a1 german level but, as linguistics student, I believe that the final <en> is not omitted but just weakly realized as in the english word "speaker" (for example) where the <er> are realized as [əR] (or with the capsided R). 

Furthermore it seems to me that the final <en> is completely omitted in Schwabian dialect and in Luxembourg Deutsch but I'm not absolutely sure about that. We have to wait for mothertongue.


----------



## mgsth

@KnightMove
I'm not sure if he was asking for that. It's true that _fahren_ is often pronounced like _fahr'n_. When I say a sentence like _Morgen fahren wir in (den) Urlaub_., I don't really pronoucne the 'e' in _fahren_, it sounds like _fahr'n_. So the two syllables are pronounced like one ... or, better to say, like one and a half. 

I think this applies to many verbs, not only for _fahren_. There may be some differences among the dialects, but it is very common in "Hochdeutsch".


----------



## KnightMove

Well, I think he specifically asked whether _both_ letters are omitted, but I agree with all you stated.


----------



## guyper

Thanks for the answers. I still have two more questions regarding this.

Omitting the e sound is applied to a lot of verbs but not all of them, right? Cause other verbs such as nehmen, folgen, etc. I always hear their e.

If fahren and other verbs are being used as imperative such as, "Fahren Sie!", would the e still normally be omitted?


----------



## KnightMove

guyper said:


> Omitting the e sound is applied to a lot of verbs but not all of them, right? Cause other verbs such as nehmen, folgen, etc. I always hear their e.


 
The 'e' might not be pronounced as such, but you're right that these words are pronounced with 2 syllables, where one might consist just of the 'n' at the end (much like the word _Kerl_). It depends whether the consonants can easily be pronounced in one go (as is the case for -rn) or not (-mn, -lgn).



> If fahren and other verbs are being used as imperative such as, "Fahren Sie!", would the e still normally be omitted?


 
In everyday spoken language, that's perfectly normal to omit it cojmpletely. In standard German (e. g. movie translations), I'd say it's the same as for the word _folgen_ in the way mentioned above. To pronounce the 'e' as the letter it is, sounds strange to my ears. That's unusual for native speakers.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

I have noticed this "sound reduction" of fahren sometimes too. However, in my ears, it seems I listen only /fa:n/ (instead of /faːʁən/)

Am I listening right? Is that a regional accent?


----------



## Kajjo

Alan Evangelista said:


> However, in my ears, it seems I listen only /fa:n/ (instead of /faːʁən/)


That's right.

_fahren_
very clearly enunciated: [faːʁən]
in spontaneous speech: [faɐ̯n] (vocalized R) or [faːʁn̩]

In spontaneous speech Farn/fahren are usually not distinguishable in standard German


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> [faɐ̯n]


I prefer Alan's transcription [fa:n]. Otherwise _Farne_ and _Fahne_ should be distinguishable, which the usually aren't in colloquial pronunciation. [aɐ̯] usually fuses to a single long a.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> I prefer Alan's transcription [fa:n]. Otherwise _Farne_ and _Fahne_ should be distinguishable, which the usually aren't in colloquial pronunciation.


For the plural I would somehow agree, but not for Farn/fahren vs. fahn. I speek it slightly differently. Of course the distinction of aːɐ̯ diphthong and aː is not always clear-cut.

Wiktionary: _war_ [vaːɐ̯] -- This is how I would transcibe it, too. The same for _gar_ [gaːɐ̯]

Do you differentiate between

waren / Wahn
[vaːɐ̯n] / [vaːn]

I speek them differently. The faster, the less difference of course. Maybe the detail is not really important.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, in my experience, it depends on region, and may be on age.

The first time I heared the  [fa:n]  (fahn) pronunciation was in songs of Nena in the 1980ths (Irgendwie, ... "Wir fahr'n auf Feuerrädern ". She comes from Northern regions in the West of Germany.)

In my region, we use either  [faɐ̯n] (vocalized R) or [faːʁn̩]  (as Kajjo gave as example.)  

waren / Wahn
[vaːɐ̯n] / [vaːn]
these two are not rhyming in my region.

They are rhyming in the North of Westgermany, as far as I see. - if spoken in one syllable. Then "fah'n" and "Bahn" are rhyming.
I testet it in Poems, it is a distinghuishing form.
When I found this Rhyme form I asked in my poetry forum, and mostly, it was correct.

Otherwise: If the "r" is rolled, it is mostly in the south.

I'm rolling the "r" with "Zäpfchen-r" when I speak the word in two syllables [faːʀən] or [faːʁən], or I use Kajjo's short forms [faɐ̯n] or [faːʁn̩] (#9)
It is not rhyming with "Wahn" or "Zahn" etc.

When I find a rhyme "fahr'n - Zahn" in a sonnet or in a limerick, it is mostly from the Northern West part of Germany. (I don't know about the Northern East part pronunciation.) I could not use these.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Kajjo said:


> [faɐ̯n] (vocalized R)



I had to do some research here. A "vocalized R" is a R which is pronounced as a vowel, right? Does this diacritic below [ɐ] means that there is no stop between between a and ɐ (it is a diphtong) ? So you're saying that, in the pronunciation of the long A, the tongue starts at the front of the mouth and comes towards the center of it?


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> I had to do some research here. A "vocalized R" is a R which is pronounced as a vowel, right? Does this diacritic below [ɐ] means that there is no stop between between a and ɐ (it is a diphtong) ? So you're saying that, in the pronunciation of the long A, the tongue starts at the front of the mouth and comes towards the center of it?


No, the diacritic means that it behaves phonologically like a consonant, i.e. it is not part of the syllable nucleus but if the coda. The technical term for this is "non syllablic".


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> No, the diacritic means that it behaves phonologically like a consonant.



Ok. How can a vowel behave like a consonant?  I am trying to figure out what is the pronunciation difference between [faɐn] and [faɐ̯n] .


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> How can a vowel behave like a consonant?


I have extended my explanation a bit. See above.


----------



## Kajjo

Alan Evangelista said:


> between between a and ɐ (it is a diphtong)


I call it a diphthong, moving from a to ɐ, forming together only one syllable.

The diacritic below the second vowel of a diphthong indicates "non-syllabic", i.e. the second vowel does not produce a second syllable. 

Haus [haʊ̯s] one syllable with a diphthong from a to ʊ.
für [fyːɐ̯] one syllable with diphthong from yː to ɐ

There are diphthongs to ɐ from almost all vowels, representing the vocalized R versions. This is typical standard German pronunciation in spontaneous speech.

The diphthong aːɐ̯ is not very important and in fast speech not always distinguishable from aː (as Berndf indicated in #10). Don't focus too much on this special case. If you train to pronounce the vocalised R with all other vowel sounds, you will more easily recognise what is meant by aːɐ̯.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Alan Evangelista said:


> Does this diacritic below [ɐ] means that there is no stop between between a and ɐ (it is a diphtong) ?





berndf said:


> No, the diacritic means that it behaves phonologically like a consonant, i.e. it is not part of the syllable nucleus but if the coda. The technical term for this is "non syllablic".



What is the (phonetic) difference between a vowel followed by a non-syllabic vowel (= semivowel) and a diphthong? I am concerned more with practice than theory here.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> I am concerned more with practice than theory here.


It is difficult without going into some theory to discuss the difference. I have been criticised in another threat for not distinguishing between [ɐ̯] and [ɐ] and I have argued that the difference doesn't really matter in this case. I would also analyse vocalized rs as part of a diphthong. And then you should write [ɐ] and not [ɐ̯], which expressly means that the sound does not belong together with the previous vowel.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> And then you should write [ɐ] and not [ɐ̯], which expressly means that the sound does not belong together with the previous vowel.


Wiktionary hat sich für den gegensätzlichen Standpunkt entschieden. Sie schreiben durchgehend zum Beispiel "für [fyːɐ̯]", wohl um gerade zu kennzeichnen, dass es eben ein Diphthong  ist und keine zwei separat gesprochenen Vokale.

Poesie [poeˈziː] 
Intuition [ɪntuiˈt͡si̯oːn]

Wie würdest du denn kennzeichnen, dass "oe" (Poesie) oder "ui" (Intui-) zwei Vokale sind und kein Diphthong wie in "pfui" [pfʊɪ̯]? Ein [po.eˈziː] deutet für mich ein zu deutliche Sprechpause an, obwohl es akzeptabel sein könnte, es zu zu transkribieren. 

Ich habe es mit [ ̯ ] gelernt: Nicht-silbisch, also zu der gleichen Silbe gehörig. 

Praktisch wäre, wenn man einen Diphthong mit einem Bogen zusammenfassen würde (u͡i, u͜i). Macht aber leider keiner...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> wohl um gerade zu kennzeichnen, dass es eben ein Diphthong ist


Wahrscheinlich hast du sogar recht. Sie transkribieren auch _Scheit_ als /ʃaɪ̯t/ und Scheibe als /ʃaɪ̯bə/, was ich sehr komisch finde, weil es bedeuten würde, dass der Nukleus jeweils kurz wäre und die erste Silbe von _Scheibe_ geschlossen. Nunja, wenn man's weiß, kann man sich darauf einstellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hier wird der gesuchte Laut [aːɐ̯] sehr gut und deutlich von einer Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Lehrerin gesprochen:





_[Video vorher von einem Moderator genehmigt]_

3:30 _wahrscheinlich_ [vaːɐ̯ˈʃaɪ̯n.lɪç]
8:35 _für _[ˈfyːɐ̯]

Auch wird die von mir verwendete Transkription verwendet, ein Diphthong aus aːɐ̯. Das diakritische Symbol unter dem ɐ̯ deutet die nicht-syllabische Sprechweise des vokalischen R an, ein echter Diphthong. Alle deutschen Diphthonge sollten entsprechend geschrieben werden (aɪ̯, aʊ̯, ɔʏ̯).



berndf said:


> dass der Nukleus jeweils kurz wäre


Nein, der Nucleus ist doch der ganze, lange Diphthong aɪ̯.

Im Deutschen kann eine Silbe ohne Onset und Coda sein, aber sie hat immer einen Nucleus. Der Nucleus kann ein Vokal (_Ah!_ [aː]), ein Diphthong (_Ei_ [aɪ̯] oder Triphthong (_Eier_ [aɪ̯ɐ]) sein. Alle drei Varianten sind lang. Das Gleiche gilt für Englisch (eye [aɪ], ire [aɪə]).

In Scheit ist ʃ der Onset, aɪ̯ der Nucleus und t Coda.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In Scheit ist ʃ der Onset, aɪ̯ der Nucleus und t Coda.


Und was ist [ˈfyːɐ̯] für dich dann? Eine offene Silbe mit überlangem Nukleus (3 Morae) oder einen geschlossene Silbe mit langem Nukleus (2 Morae).


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich sind offene Silben solche, die in einem Vokal oder Diphthong enden (Null-Coda). Geschlossene Silben haben einen Coda-Konsonanten (oder Konsonantencluster).

"Für" [ˈfyːɐ̯] ist also eine offene Silbe. Sie endet mit dem Nucleus, hat einen Null-Coda.

Mit "Mora" kann ich leider nichts anfangen, das Konzept im Deutschen müsstest du erläutern. Geraten würde ich sagen, da yː bereits ein langer Vokal ist, ist der Diphthong wohl in deinem Sinne "überlang". Ich bin aber skeptisch, ob das Konzept Sinn ergibt. Wir sprechen immer von langen und kurzen Vokalen, aber fortis-lenis (gespannt, entspannt) ergibt mehr Sinn. Ich würde nicht behaupten wollen, dass "für" [ˈfyːɐ̯] deutlich länger ist als die erste Silbe von "kürzen" [ˈkʏɐ̯.t͡sn̩], obwohl man yː als langen und ʏ als kurzen Vokal bezeichnet (vielleicht im Vergleich _küren / kürzen_)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin aber skeptisch, ob das Konzept Sinn ergibt.


Es geht mir ähnlich und darum fragte ich. Nicht dass überlange Nuklei generell keinen Sinn machten. Aber ich bezweifle, dass es die im Deutschen gibt und die Transkription mit [y:] ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man die Silbe als geschlossen analysiert. Ich denke, wie gesagt, dass hier das Zeichen tatsächlich nur dazu verwandt wird, das Fehlen eines Hiatus (=Silbengrenze) anzuzeigen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Nicht dass überlange Nuklei generell keinen Sinn machten. Aber ich bezweifle, dass es die im Deutschen gibt


Eine andere Frage wäre, ob yːɐ̯ oder yɐ̯ hier richtiger ist. Ergibt die Längen-Kennzeichnung als yː überhaupt Sinn? Ich denke schon lange, dass man sie in Diphthongen auch weglassen könnte und dann dichter an der Wahrheit wäre. Der Diphthong ist ja an sich lang, aber das [y] darin nicht so lang wie ein alleinestehendes "ü".

_Kür _[kyɐ̯]
_Kühe _[kyːə]

Das würde meiner Meinung nach den Unterschied von [y] im Diphthong und [yː] in "Kühe" besser abbilden. Was meinst du? Nur die Konventionen sind natürlich anders. Man liest immer [vaːɐ̯] und nicht [vaɐ̯], obwohl letzteres eigentlich den Laut gut beschreiben würde.

(Edit: Auch hier zeigt sich, dass [kyːə] eben mit zwei Vokalen und nicht als echter Diphthong gesprochen wird. Das diakritische Zeichen ergibt also wirklich viel Sinn.)



berndf said:


> das Fehlen eines Hiatus (=Silbengrenze) anzuzeigen.


Klar, es ist ein Diphthong, also eine einheitliche Silbe.

Das Problem sprach ich ja schon bei den Beispielen "Poesie" oder "Intuition" an. Da sind oe oder ui eben keine Diphthonge, sondern zwei Vokale nacheinander, allerdings ebenfalls ohne Silbengrenze, ohne Hiatus!

Man muss also drei Fälle in der Transkription unterscheiden können:

den echten Diphthong: _pfui_ [pfʊɪ̯]
zwei Laute in einer Silbe: _Intuition_ [ɪn.tuɪ-]
zwei Laute an Silbengrenze: [u.ɪ] oder gar extra markiert [u.ʔɪ]

Das diskutierte diakritische Zeichen unterscheidet die ersten beiden Fälle: Diphthong oder zwei Vokale.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Klar, es ist ein Diphthong, also eine einheitliche Silbe.


Eben nicht. Wenn es ein Diphthong wäre, wäre er überlang bei der Transkription.

Normalerweise bedeutet "non-sylabic", dass der Laut nicht zum Nukleus gehört  ("In phonetics and phonology, a semivowel or glide, also known as a non-syllabic voiced, is a sound that is phonetically similar to a vowel sound but functions as the syllable boundary." - Wikipedia). Das passt alles nicht so richtig zusammen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Normalerweise bedeutet "non-syllabic", dass der Laut nicht zum Nukleus gehört ("In phonetics and phonology, a semivowel or glide, also known as a non-syllabic voiced, is a sound that is phonetically similar to a vowel sound but functions as the syllable boundary.


Der Wikipedia-Artikel ist insofern schlecht, als dass er sich auf semivowels fokussiert, also /j/ und /w/ im Englischen. Auf non-syllabic vowels gehen sie in dem Artikel doch gar nicht ein.

Aber auch die englische Wikipedia schreibt die deutschen Konsonanten mit dem entsprechenden Zeichen:

Diphthong - Wikipedia

Für mich bedeutet das Zeichen in Diphthongen einfach "dieser Vokal wird nicht getrennt gesprochen". Ich finde das geradlinig zu verstehen. Das diakritische Zeichen hat in Diphthongen eben eine besondere Bedeutung. 


Kajjo said:


> Das würde meiner Meinung nach den Unterschied von [y] im Diphthong und [yː] in "Kühe" besser abbilden. Was meinst du?


Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## berndf

_Kühe_ ist für mich zweisilbig.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Kühe_ ist für mich zweisilbig.


Ich meinte eigentlich die Länge von y und yː.


----------

